# What Are You Thankful For On November 24.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lynn Jaynes, the Editor of Progressive Forage Grower, wrote a very good story on volunteering and posted it on our site this week and included some responses that she got from us and chose to use in her story. Does everyone realize how really cool it is to have the editor of a top rated, first class ag magazine visit out site regularly and communicating with us regularly. I think it says a lot about what we have going on here. She is a really fine editor, woman, and human being.

Her story made me think a little bit....especially with Thanksgiving in the morning.

I would like those who care to participate to just say a word or two...or a sentence on what they are thankful for on Thanksgiving 2016.

I will go first;

I am thankful that God allowed me to be born into this country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Reading of the tragedies that frequently befall good people, reminds me to be thankful that God watches over idiots and children, for without that, my demise would assuredly have already occurred.

Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I could write a book of the things that I'm thankful for.........but I guess it all starts with those that made decisions before I was even a hint of a conception, that allowed me to be born where I'm at, when I'm here, and the moral character to know its always best to do the right thing regardless of who may be lookin'......it's those people, some of whom I know only through old photographs collected over the years and handed down thru generations and those that came before even that technology.....they persevered so I could have the freedoms, the family, the life, the health, the grandchildren, the friends, and the acquaintances that I have always enjoyed......I am truly a blessed man and have plenty of thanks to spread around, even to those on this forum that take the time to read my mindless blunders....my thanks 
From my family to yours, we hope you have a heartfelt Thanksgiving, we voters have a lot to be thankful for, for once I believe we took a step in the right direction, only time will tell....pray for our President and our country


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm thankful for my son and I hope to give him my legacy.

My guardian angels deserve a huge shout out.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I am thankful to have been born(long story for another thread) I am thankful to have been born in the greatest country the world had ever known, I am thankful for all the friends and people who have been my life in the past and who no longer are for what ever reasons, I am thankful for the people in my life now, family friends, the people who make up this wonderful site, and to all the people who will come into my life in the future...


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I am thankful for my close family.....my parents and grandparents in particular. I am thankful for the way they raised me and all they have done for me over the years. No one in my family was ever involved in farming before I started about 5 years ago but they have been extremely supportive of my efforts to get started in this business and I wouldn't be where I'm at today if it wasn't for there help and support.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm thankful for family and friends.

I'm thankful I took the paths I've taken but it's been one hell of a roller coaster ride at times.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Most of all I am thankful for Jesus. I am thankful for my friends and family. I am thankful to be given the opportunity to tend God's green earth in this wonderful business of agriculture. I am thankful for the previous generation and the generations to come. I am thankful to be able to share our haying experience on haytalk. Have a happy thanksgiving guys and gals.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm thankful that God gave me the opportunity to grow up & live on a farm a be able to watch 1st hand the marvels of mother nature(God). Have you ever wondered as I have how a cow can get her newborn calf to lay by itself in a pasture and cow communicates to calf for calf to wait there until she returns??? I'm thankful for my family and their good health plus my good health.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Indoor plumbing.

In all seriousness, I'm thankful for everything I have, be it my faith my freedoms, my family, and my friiends. And I'm most thankful for the 34 years God has let me walk this earth. Happy thanksgiving HayTalk!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Indoor plumbing.


THAT'S a good one!! (Wish I'da thought of it) It indicates how easy we really do have it. I grew up without indoor plumbing and it's pretty nice not to have to get dressed in the middle of the night and traipse through the snow in the middle of the night just to go relieve oneself.

I might build on your premise and add that, while I too am thankful for indoor plumbing, I am equally thankful that I live far enough from civilization to not HAVE to use it.

Thankfully, Mark


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am thankful for God, my country, my family, and these guys.







Happy Thanksgiving from the McCormick's


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thankful that the last 8 years of shame for our government/country is about to end and we survived the catastrophic ongoing recession of morality, wealth and happiness that went down the drain with it.

But seriously,* thankful for my God and Jesus Christ our savior. *

Thankful I have an amazing, intelligent, beautiful wife and well-behaved, healthy, happy children with great futures ahead of them.

I really miss my mom & dad and my best buddy all went too early, but I'm thankful for the time I had with them and that the lives they led put them in a higher place.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

First and foremost I'm thankful for God and his provision through His son Jesus for my eternal salvation.

Thankful for parents that brought me up in a Christian home and taught me values and responsibility.

I have been blessed with a wonderful Christian husband whose parents instilled those same things.

This year I feel almost overwhelmed with seeing the Lord's provision for our great nation through the election. I am so thankful that we have the prospect of honest religious freedom once again and hopefully a turning to Biblical truths guiding us a people.

I'm very thankful for each and every one of you here on Hay Talk. I enjoy the knowledge shared and the fellowship. Although we might not be together in person, we are truly friends. I appreciate the moderators keeping the forum a place to be proud to participate and especially Vol (Mike) for the time he takes sharing articles/links for our benefit.

Health and material things are on the thankful list. Glad that indoor plumbing has already been brought up and I'll add air conditioning to that as well.

Wishing you all a very blessed Thanksgiving.

Shelia

(and I just asked Jeff what he wanted to tell and after a moment of thought he said "a renewed hope in our country")

jokingly I'll just say he didn't mention 'wonderful farm wife'


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it fitting, especially in these turbulent times with protesters in the streets crying for anarchy, to remember the words of our Founding Fathers, who, with a rag-tag "army" of Patriots, fought for and won our freedom from the most powerful army in the world at that time and who gave us a government that enabled the most dynamic expression of freedom that man has known.

I just hope and pray that we can hold it together for another 240 years.....

*Thanksgiving Proclamation*​
_Issued by President George Washington, at the request of Congress, on October 3, 1789_​
By the President of the United States of America, a Proclamation.

Whereas it is the duty of all nations to acknowledge the providence of Almighty God, to obey His will, to be grateful for His benefits, and humbly to implore His protection and favor; and-Whereas both Houses of Congress have, by their joint committee, requested me "to recommend to the people of the United States a day of public thanksgiving and prayer, to be observed by acknowledging with grateful hearts the many and signal favors of Almighty God, especially by affording them an opportunity peaceably to establish a form of government for their safety and happiness:"

Now, therefore, I do recommend and assign Thursday, the 26th day of November next, to be devoted by the people of these States to the service of that great and glorious Being who is the beneficent author of all the good that was, that is, or that will be; that we may then all unite in rendering unto Him our sincere and humble thanks for His kind care and protection of the people of this country previous to their becoming a nation; for the signal and manifold mercies and the favor, able interpositions of His providence in the course and conclusion of the late war; for the great degree of tranquillity, union, and plenty which we have since enjoyed; for the peaceable and rational manner in which we have been enabled to establish constitutions of government for our safety and happiness, and particularly the national one now lately instituted; for the civil and religious liberty with which we are blessed, and the means we have of acquiring and diffusing useful knowledge; and, in general, for all the great and various favors which He has been pleased to confer upon us.

And also that we may then unite in most humbly offering our prayers and supplications to the great Lord and Ruler of Nations, and beseech Him to pardon our national and other trangressions; to enable us all, whether in public or private stations, to perform our several and relative duties properly and punctually; to render our National Government a blessing to all the people by constantly being a Government of wise, just, and constitutional laws, discreetly and faithfully executed and obeyed; to protect and guide all sovereigns and nations (especially such as have shown kindness to us), and to bless them with good governments, peace, and concord; to promote the knowledge and practice of true religion and virtue, and the increase of science among them and us; and, generally, to grant unto all mankind such a degree of temporal prosperity as He alone knows to be best.

Given under my hand at the City of New York the third day of October in the year of our Lord 1789.

Go. Washington


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> I think it fitting, especially in these turbulent times with protesters in the streets crying for anarchy, to remember the words of our Founding Fathers, who, with a rag-tag "army" of Patriots, fought for and won our freedom from the most powerful army in the world at that time and who gave us a government that enabled the most dynamic expression of freedom that man has known.
> 
> I just hope and pray that we can hold it together for another 240 years.....
> 
> ...


Its amazing, isn't it? I live in the epicenter of the birth of our country. The Battle of the Brandywine occurred where I live, grow, cut & bale hay. Thousands of soldiers died on these properties to give birth to our nation. Gen Lafayette was wounded on the property where I am currently building. I will post a phot of the monument My equipment is parked next to a barn where our soldiers faced General Howe and the Queens Rangers.

Sometimes it gets to you. It gives you chills up your spine.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Relationships, above all else. Family and friends, some of whom I have yet to meet.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

GOD.
God's mercey Grace and love and most of all salvation.
Then my childern,wife,mom and dad.
And for being born in the greatest nation in the world.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Still extremely thankful I no longer live in the city. 9 years was too much.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK all you "birth of a nation" fans, here you go. This monument sits just 150' from where I'm building a garage. 
Lafayette was an amazing guy. A VERY young commander of French forces. He loved America. Came back to my area in his 70's and gave a great speech in 1825.


----------

